# Muay Boran in London?



## Kwai_Tua_Noi (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of a genuine Kru That teaches one of the Muay Boran styles in the UK (prefer in london)

Been trying to find one for ages but just havent been able to find any apart from normal sport MT kru.

If anyone can give me a link or anything it will be much appreciated

too expensive going back to thailand 4 times a year -_-'


----------



## Giorgio (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't think there is a dedicated Muay Boran gym in London. I know of several Muay Thai gyms, and whenever I ask there about Muay Boran, they don't really know of any in the vicinity. I used to train at a great Muay Boran gym, but that was in Rome. 

If you do find one, though, let me know! I'd like to check it out.


----------

